# TREK FUEL EX 9 vs. TREK REMEDY 7 oder 8



## eshmann666 (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Da ein Liteville wegen Preis bei Wunschaufbau die psychologische Grenze meiner finanziellen Bereitschaft im Moment überschreitet, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer guten Alternative.
Nun stehe ich in vor dem Dilemma für welches o. g. Bike ich mich entscheiden soll. Bin beide gefahren und finde sie super. Habe mich absolut gut darauf gefühlt.
Kurz ein paar Daten:
Ich bin 176 cm groß, wiege ungefähr 95 kg.
Meine Touren bewegen sich im Schwarzwald (Waldautobahnen, Singletrails, Wurzelpassagen). Aber keine heftigen Downhills. 
Für welches Bike würdet ihr euch entscheiden und warum?

Das Remedy 7 würde ich noch etwas umbauen lassen: andere Kurbel, Umwerfer, Trigger, LRS. Denke dann liege ich so bei 3000 Euro.

Über viele Antworten würde ich mich freuen!

Grüße eshmann666


----------



## don_pietro (30. März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Remedy 8, Modell 2009, in Rahmengröße 17,5. Ich bin damit nur eine Woche gefahren. Wenn für dich auch ein geprauchtes in Frage kommt einfach melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eshmann666 (31. März 2010)

Ein 2009 kommt im Moment nicht in Frage!
Sorry!

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob ich diesen Tread ins Forum "Kaufberatung" bekomme. Habe mich da irgendwie vertippt.


----------



## bratapfel (31. März 2010)

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich zwar nur über das R7 von 2009 sprechen; jedoch ist der Rahmen von der Geo her der Selbe, im Bezug auf deine aufgeführten Radels.
Also, ich würde grundsätzlich klar zum R7 greifen.
Warum ?!
Relativ Leicht - zumindest subjektiv für mich. Ich glaub so um die 14 kg.
Guter Hinterbau - wippt wenig und mit der ProPedal Funktion ziemlich ruigh zu bekommen und trotzdem bei Wurzelpassagen sehr sensibel.
Relativ Guter Preis, da du 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen bekommst und du ein ausgereiftes Produkt erwerben würdest, welches vielfach von "Fach"-Zeitschriften angepriesen wurde.

Zu meiner Erfahrung mit dem R7 kann ich nur sagen, ich bin vollauf zufrieden. Ich komm Berge angenehm hoch und und kann auch mal heftigere Passagen nehemen ohne Angst zu haben, dass schafft das Radl net. 
Vielleicht bietet sich für dich aber trotz allem eher das Fuel Ex an, da dies noch leichter ist und bessere Uphill-qualitäten hat. Wenn du nicht unbedingt viel springen willst und auch keine großen Ausflüge in Bikeparks vorhast würd ich das Fuel Ex nehmen. Schließlich ist das vom Rahmen dem Remedy sehr ähnlich.

Letztlich kann man nur sagen - ab ins Geschäft und die Bikes mal probefahren. Das ist m.M. nach noch immer das Beste, schließlich musst du dich wohl fühlen, da kann es dir auch egal sein, was andere über die Räder sagen.


----------

